# Control de Temperatura de una Ducha Electrica



## SKBHRASF (Nov 23, 2010)

*Felicitaciones por tan buén Foro*.
     Soy un fanático de la electrónica, aunque muy novato. Lo conocido es por autoaprendizaje. Bien, a lo que voy; necesito su ayuda, por favor: Instalé una *ducha eléctrica *para 110V, 3600W, cable 8 y protector de 40Amp.(todo de acuerdo al suplidor incluyendo el flujo de  agua dado por la altura del tanque de alimentación y el diámetro de la tuberia); funciona bién pero en la selección mínima de temperatura el agua sale entre los 45 y 50ºC (Para pelar pollo, decimos aquí en mi tierra).
     He buscado información en la Web, para bajar el rango de temperatura pero nada que me satisfaga. He leido que con un sistema de potencia controlando un TRIAC, puedo encontrar o lograr un punto de ajuste para el rango de temperatura que deseo; pero: He ahì mi solicitud.
     Por la altura de este foro, estoy seguro que muchos  saben como hacerlo. Les agradecería toda la informacion posible, desde las más sencillas a las más complejas o sofisticadas (Diagramas, componentes, precauciones y todo lo que quieran).

*Muchas gracias* de antemano


----------



## Scooter (Nov 23, 2010)

Jamás he oido que se haga eso, aunque se puede, lo que hago cuando me ducho es abrir el grifo de agua fría y caliente a la vez y regular a mi gusto, también venden griferías termostáticas que hacen la mezcla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

Lo clásico es que tengan un mínimo y un máximo , o sea dos resistencias (que se pondrán en paralelo para el máximo).

Otra opción sería ponerlas en serie para bajar la potencia.

Saludos !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 23, 2010)

Existe un termostado que se atornilla directamente al caño y permite regular un poco mas la temperatura, es utilizado en calefaccion, pasate en una tienda especializada de fontaneria.

Otra solucion es utilizar un termostato tipico de calefaccion.

Sobretodo fijate que aguante los amperios que necesitas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 23, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Existe un termostado que se atornilla directamente al caño y permite regular un poco mas la temperatura, es utilizado en calefaccion, pasate en una tienda especializada de fontaneria.
> 
> Otra solucion es utilizar un termostato tipico de calefaccion.
> 
> Sobretodo fijate que aguante los amperios que necesitas.


 

Pero esos son por si o por no , encienden o apagan , no son proporcionales . No sirven para regular en éste caso 

Saludos !


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola SKBHRASF

Hay por acá 2 o 3 marcas de duchas eléctricas. Acá las llamamos Regaderas eléctricas.
Traen una resistencia para alta temperatura y otra más pequeña que conectan en serie con aquella para baja temperatura. Seleccionan una u otra por medio de un conmutador.

Si le agregas un termostato tendrás chorros de agua caliente y chorros de agua +/- fría.

Mejor busca DIMMERS aquí en el foro. Pero el que encuentres de seguro tendrás que modificarlo para que soporte 40 Amp. O más.

Por otra parte puedes aumentar el flujo del agua para que las resistencias no logren calentarla mucho.
Yo creo esto es lo más barato. Aumentar el flujo del agua.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SKBHRASF (Nov 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por responderme
Creo, debo colocar más información

En el siguiente enlace pueden ver la mencionada ducha y el tipo de resistencia que usa

https://www.google.co.ve/search?um=1&hl=es&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=ducha+maxi+c%20orona&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&gws_rd=ssl&tbm=isch

*Scooter* me dice "Jamás..., aunque se puede". Adelante pues, es lo que quiero, que me enseñen.
*Tiopepe123 y DOSMETROS* El caso de un termostato (No importa que no sea proporcional, puede ser on/off, Ejm a 35 en On y a 40ºC en Off) son costosos pero también lo quisiera tener dentro de las alternativas. Si pueden On/Off, me gustaria poder fijar esos puntos o el punto intermedio con su rango de respuesta o error.
*MrCarlos* Aquí en Venezuela, también le conocemos como Regadera electrica, similar a la que describes. Leeré más sobre los DIMERS, pero tengo dudas de seguridad por la potencia a manejar. Lo del flujo lo he considerado y lo que dices lo comparto; pero, o subo el tanque de la altura actual, cambio tuberias o coloco una bomba; todo representa un gasto alto y un gran cambio de infraestructura (Instalaciones de PVC con más de 25 años de uso).

Nuevamente Muchas Gracias
Tengo Fé en su ayuda, la espero...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Tu Maxi Coronal la conocemos porque es idéntica a las Lorenzetti Brasileñas 

Fijate que son muy fáciles de desarmar y volver a armar , solo tienes que desenroscarle la tapa inferior que tiene los agujeritos de ducha propiamente dichos , le quitas luego una tapa a presión con el cable verde y amarillo de masa doblado , y ya tienes tus resistencias a la vista. Que van enchufadas !

Si quitas la tapa de arriba verás los dos interruptores que funcionan con el diafragma , al rearmar solo cuidarse que la llave corredera negra entre en la correspondiente palanquita.

Las resistencias se venden sueltas.

Estoy seguro que las trabaja en paralelo , entonces para disminuir se podrian poner en serie.

O comprar otra resistencia y arreglarla para que sea mas larga y caliente menos.

De gauchada les he arreglado esas duchas mil veces a los empleados de un cliente , las he remendado empalmando las resistencias enroscándolas  . . . que no será muy santo , pero funcionan muuuuuuuuucho tiempo .

No te digo de ponerle un díodo en serie porque . . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 30, 2010)

Para aplicaciones electrónicas similares, se suelen usar controladores de temperatura PID, que existen a patadas (y son caros), con un relé de estado sólido.

Ajustarlas es el problema. Una vez hecho eso, el funcionamiento en teoría es bastante bueno, aunque nunca he usado estos aparatos para la aplicación descrita (pero sí para controlar una estufa eléctrica de estas de infrarrojos).


----------



## babuino (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola que tal.. bueno colegas hace pocos dias una peluquera me pregunto si le podia hacer un sistema para entiviar el agua propiamente para lavado. Y bien hice el trabajo de plomeria, parte electrica, conexion a tierra, llave termomagnetica, controle la presion del agua, para calentar opte usar una ducha electrica casera obvio!! con algunas modificaciones. En fin funciono el sistema como pense, pero me queda un pequeño problema por resolver la ducha require una intensidad fuerte de agua para no llegar a hervir, cosa que si le redusco el flujo de agua a la intesidad a la que yo necesito la ducha levanta mucho la tempretatura. Bueno, paso siguiente probre la ducha con un transformador 110 volts de 10 ampers logre la temperatura deseada, pero claro no quiero ponerle algo tan grande para tal cuestion. Bien compañero yo estaba pensando en controlar con algun mosfet o triac espero que den alguna idea   gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

Coloca un *dimmer* o un diodo en serie con la alimentación.


----------



## babuino (Ago 31, 2011)

gracias!! Fogonazo.. pero aun me queda la duda por el gran consumo de la ducha..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

Al colocar el dimmer o un diodo la tensión se reduce consecuentemente se reduce la corriente que circula y la potencia consumida.
Obviamente el dispositivo que coloques deberá ser capaz de manejar la corriente que consume el calefactor.


----------



## babuino (Sep 1, 2011)

ok!!! ya estoy :estudiando:el dimmer pienso ponerle varios Triac


----------



## micoman (Sep 4, 2012)

[Estimado SKBHRASF

retomando tu tema, es algo que yo he querido hacer hace mucho tiempo, me parece un desperdicio de recursos (agua y electricidad) el tener duchas que elevan tanto la temperatura que debes regularlas con agua fría ?? Imagunate consumes más agua y más energía eléctrica, lo ideal para mi caso que es la costa, sería una ducha que ofrezca temperaturas de 20 a 40 grados centigrados, es decir sacado el frío y a una temperatura de confort. Sin peligro de quemarte,
Si encontrastes alguna solución, puedes ayudarme enviando a los datos

Gracias por la ayuda, y felicitaciones a todos por un foro tan útil

Tu consulta era:

.....     He buscado información en la Web, para bajar el rango de temperatura pero nada que me satisfaga. He leido que con un sistema de potencia controlando un TRIAC, puedo encontrar o lograr un punto de ajuste para el rango de temperatura que deseo; pero: He ahì mi solicitud.
     Por la altura de este foro, estoy seguro que muchos  saben como hacerlo. Les agradecería toda la informacion posible, desde las más sencillas a las más complejas o sofisticadas (Diagramas, componentes, precauciones y todo lo que quieran).

    ...


U


----------



## Edwaard (Oct 6, 2012)

SKBHRASF dijo:


> *Felicitaciones por tan buén Foro*.
> Soy un fanático de la electrónica, aunque muy novato. Lo conocido es por autoaprendizaje. Bien, a lo que voy; necesito su ayuda, por favor: Instalé una *ducha eléctrica *para 110V, 3600W, cable 8 y protector de 40Amp.(todo de acuerdo al suplidor incluyendo el flujo de  agua dado por la altura del tanque de alimentación y el diámetro de la tuberia); funciona bién pero en la selección mínima de temperatura el agua sale entre los 45 y 50ºC (Para pelar pollo, decimos aquí en mi tierra).
> He buscado información en la Web, para bajar el rango de temperatura pero nada que me satisfaga. He leido que con un sistema de potencia controlando un TRIAC, puedo encontrar o lograr un punto de ajuste para el rango de temperatura que deseo; pero: He ahì mi solicitud.
> Por la altura de este foro, estoy seguro que muchos  saben como hacerlo. Les agradecería toda la informacion posible, desde las más sencillas a las más complejas o sofisticadas (Diagramas, componentes, precauciones y todo lo que quieran).
> ...


Aunque la consulta tiene ya un buen tiempo de realizada, quisiera aportar una solución sencilla que me permitió reducir aproximadamente a la mitad la temperatura de una de esas duchas. Le instalé en serie con la fase (polo vivo) un diodo (en realidad utilicé un puente rectificador) de 35 A x 1000V, uniendo las dos patas de entrada de alterna para que trabajaran dos de los diodos del puente. La otra conexión la hice a la pata de salida positiva. Le puse un disipador sobre un tablero, en el que agregué un interruptor en paralelo con el diodo, para cerrarlo cuando hiciera falta más temperatura. Por supuesto, eliminé definitivamente la resistencia más delgada que trae la ducha. Un saludo.


----------



## José Rivero (Oct 21, 2012)

Este tipo de duchas eléctricas tienen en la entrada de agua un taponcito plastico con un orificio pequeño que es un reductor de presión para reducir el flujo de entrada de agua en el caso que el sistema tenga alta presión, en el caso que tu sistema no tenga la presón suficiente el agua saldría muy caliente, la solución es desenroscar la ducha del caño, eliminar dicho taponcito reductor y volver a instalar la ducha, con esto vas a permitir mayor flujo de agua no peermitiendo que llegue a recalentarse, para tu conocimiento, estas duchas usan dos resistencias una mas grande que la otra, bueno la grande es para el calentamiento máximo y al mover el selector al minimo la pequeña se pone en serie con la grande con lo cual reduce el calentamiento. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## loco91 (Oct 21, 2012)

Puedes buscar algun dimmer en el foro y cambias el triac por uno que soporte la corriente que consume tu ducha. 
Saludos.


----------



## Edwaard (Oct 26, 2012)

Estimado José Rivero: es cierto lo del taponcito. Conozco esas duchas porque en una época las vendía y cubrí su garantía. La queja más frecuente era que la resistencia más delgada duraba muy poco, quedando sólo con la opción de la temperatura mayor. Por eso instalé en algunas el diodo como reductor. El inconveniente novedoso fue que uno de los terminales de la resistencia se deterioraba (se hacía delgado) porque la polaridad es constante y aparece este inconveniente por electrólisis. A veces las circunstancias nos llevan a buscar soluciones poco ortodoxas cuando se trata de cuestiones prácticas. Un abrazo José, sos muy amable.


----------



## AnibalinChaco (Oct 6, 2013)

yo creo que lo que estás buscando es este circuito electrónico:


----------



## snydermusic (Dic 19, 2014)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en esta página, me inscribí justo por este mismo inconveniente, quise descargar el diagrama del circuito en .PDF que ofrecen finalmente pero al parecer ya no esta disponible, pregunto al creador de este tema como fue que finalmente resolvió el inconveniente, que pienso que luego de más de un año debe haber solventado, o sino pues solicito recomendaciones que permitan concluir el foro con una respuesta satisfactoria en cuanto acuna solución práctica y confiable y además económica, no creo que un problema como este va a ser tan complejo de solventar... Agradezco a todos por sus valiosos aportes hasta el momento... Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2014)

snydermusic dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy nuevo en esta página, me inscribí justo por este mismo inconveniente, quise descargar el diagrama del circuito en .PDF que ofrecen finalmente pero al parecer ya no esta disponible, pregunto al creador de este tema como fue que finalmente resolvió el inconveniente, que pienso que luego de más de un año debe haber solventado, o sino pues solicito recomendaciones que permitan concluir el foro con una respuesta satisfactoria en cuanto acuna solución práctica y confiable y además económica, no creo que un problema como este va a ser tan complejo de solventar... Agradezco a todos por sus valiosos aportes hasta el momento... Muchas gracias



El archivo .PDF se encuentra perfectamente disponible 

Ver el archivo adjunto 99618


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 19, 2014)

Si te refieres al del post 15, acabo de bajarlo, prueba recargar la página e inténtalo de nuevo.


----------



## jamesoro (Dic 22, 2014)

totalmente de acuerdo, funciona la descarga y muy bien, de hecho no conocia el circuito y ya lo guarde


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 23, 2014)

ESo aunque es un poquito redundante, pero espero que no se pongan a variar la intensidad dentro del agua, ya que el control no es que tenga un sistema de seguridad muy bueno, la red está presente en todo el circuito de control


----------



## paul666 (Feb 2, 2015)

podrías explicar un poco más cual es el riesgo. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2015)

paul666 dijo:


> podrías explicar un poco más cual es el riesgo. Gracias



El riesgo es el de manipular un objeto que está conectado directo a la red eléctrica estando mojado y bajo el agua de la ducha.


----------

